# برنامج لحساب فواقد الضغط فى الأنابيب حسب معادلة (hazen-williams) من تصميمي لايحتاج لتسطيب



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 فبراير 2018)

https://mepwork.blogspot.com/2018/02/hazen-williams-calculator.html
​


----------



## عبد الكريم عيسى (13 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الأمة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 فبراير 2018)

عبد الكريم عيسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الأمة


وإياك إن شاء الله


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (21 يوليو 2018)

"استفسار"​مايقصد بمصطلح Fire Suppression وما الفرق بينه وبين Fire Fighting 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

